# Jewelry Photography Gallery



## FacetFlash (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering how many people shoot jewelry photography on this forum. If you do, feel free to post up your pictures and show people what you can do! JEWELRY only please. This does include Gems, Watches, etc.
It doesn't matter how good you are or if you are just beginning. I'm sure we can help with some tips!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Bitter Jeweler, over this way.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 2, 2013)

FacetFlash said:


> I was wondering how many people shoot jewelry photography on this forum. If you do, feel free to post up your pictures and show people what you can do! JEWELRY only please. This does include Gems, Watches, etc.
> It doesn't matter how good you are or if you are just beginning. I'm sure we can help with some tips!



since your starting this thread, don't you think YOU should start us off by posting a few pics?


----------



## FacetFlash (Oct 2, 2013)

Sure thing!


----------



## FacetFlash (Oct 3, 2013)

No one shoots any jewelry photography? Oh come on now


----------



## FacetFlash (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## photospherix (Oct 7, 2013)

We are spending more and more time shooting rings as 360 product photography.
It has taken a lot of work to get accustomed to working on such a small scale. Usually, they are displayed on the e-commerce side, and are user controlled.


----------

